# Brigantine Beach, NJ



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to Brigantine Beach this summer for a family beach vacation. So I gather I'm going do some fishing as well. Mostly surf fishing. Anybody fish in Brigantine? I heard they have a fishing pier as well. I'll be down there in late August. Thanks.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

do lots of surf fishing in Brigantine. You'll make out well.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, I plan on it! I did some surf fishing last summer on LBI. I had fun. Caught a few Fluke and half a dozen skate. Just as long as I was catching something I was fine. What's the deal with the skate? Are they more of a nuisance?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

You can eat 'em if you want. They serve in some pretty swanky restaurants. They have a "garbage fish" tourney up here every year too.


----------

